# Time from mating>to laying>to hatching?



## HollyH8 (Jan 22, 2012)

When you breed a Sulcata tortoise from the time they mate to the time the eggs hatch about how long is that? I'm just curious. Thanks for your time!


----------



## Tom (Jan 23, 2012)

I don't know how long it takes from the time of breeding until laying. My male mounts them almost daily. I doubt that he is actually delivering the goods every time. I have heard 30 days, but can not verify that.

It takes around 90-95 days for them to hatch, from the time they lay, if they go straight into the incubator. I have a clutch from 10-18-11 that just started hatching yesterday.


----------



## EricIvins (Jan 23, 2012)

The problem with this question is this - 

Females are only going to lay if they Ovulate - Some Females will Ovulate year round, some only 3-4 times a year........So if the Females hormones are not triggering the reproductive cycle, all the mating in the world isn't going to produce anything.......

You should be able to tell when a Females is near Ovulation - The Male will become very determined.......More so than the usual.......


----------



## HollyH8 (Jan 23, 2012)

*RE: Time from mating>to laying>to hatching?*



Tom said:


> I don't know how long it takes from the time of breeding until laying. My male mounts them almost daily. I doubt that he is actually delivering the goods every time. I have heard 30 days, but can not verify that.
> 
> It takes around 90-95 days for them to hatch, from the time they lay, if they go straight into the incubator. I have a clutch from 10-18-11 that just started hatching yesterday.



Alrighty! Thank you 



EricIvins said:


> The problem with this question is this -
> 
> Females are only going to lay if they Ovulate - Some Females will Ovulate year round, some only 3-4 times a year........So if the Females hormones are not triggering the reproductive cycle, all the mating in the world isn't going to produce anything.......
> 
> You should be able to tell when a Females is near Ovulation - The Male will become very determined.......More so than the usual.......



Ahh! That's interesting..I didn't know this. I guess I learn something new everyday  Thanks you!


----------



## Arizona Sulcata (Jan 27, 2012)

*RE: Time from mating>to laying>to hatching?*



Tom said:


> I don't know how long it takes from the time of breeding until laying. My male mounts them almost daily. I doubt that he is actually delivering the goods every time. I have heard 30 days, but can not verify that.
> 
> It takes around 90-95 days for them to hatch, from the time they lay, if they go straight into the incubator. I have a clutch from 10-18-11 that just started hatching yesterday.



Just to back up what Tom said, he is absolutely correct. Good luck!


----------



## TORTOISEMAN1 (Jan 31, 2012)

I know that some torts can hold fertility I don't know if Sulcatas can do this or not? If so i think it would be hard to pinpoint.


----------



## Tom (Jan 31, 2012)

TORTOISEMAN1 said:


> I know that some torts can hold fertility I don't know if Sulcatas can do this or not? If so i think it would be hard to pinpoint.



Do you mean retain sperm and lay multiple fertile clutches from a single breeding? Sulcatas can do this, but they don't seem to retain it for as long as some other species. We have seen several cases of leopards producing fertile eggs years after any contact with a male. Jerry Fife did a presentation at this year's TTPG conference demonstrating a steep drop off in fertility for one of his sulcata females. She laid a clutch after being housed with the male full time that was near 100% fertile. She was separated from all males just before laying that clutch. A few weeks later she laid another clutch. It was only 40-50% fertile. The third clutch after no contact with any males was 0% fertile. Just one anecdotal case, but its a clue.


----------



## TORTOISEMAN1 (Jan 31, 2012)

Tom said:


> TORTOISEMAN1 said:
> 
> 
> > I know that some torts can hold fertility I don't know if Sulcatas can do this or not? If so i think it would be hard to pinpoint.
> ...



Yes Tom thats what i meant. Thanks for the great info!


----------

